# Guitars so good you have them twice or more



## ThomasUV777 (Aug 26, 2016)

Just curious about this: 

What guitar is so good (or whatever reason) you purchased it twice? 

I have a couple of Ibanez jpm models, reason being they're still the best sounding and playing guitars for me.


----------



## Vrollin (Aug 26, 2016)

I have 2 Ibanez MMM1 baritones and 3 Ibanez SZ prestiges... It's a real shame Ibanez don't make them any more, it's the only way I'd buy new again...


----------



## Forkface (Aug 26, 2016)

back when i was touring i looked for a reliable yet cheap(ish) guitar that i wouldn't care if it got all dinged up. I got one of the Fender Modern Player telecasters.
After a couple of weeks i noticed how good the guitar actually was and I ended up buying a second one for an alternate tuning instead of changing tunings between songs. 
I don't have either of them anymore, but not because the guitars were bad. They were actually impressive for the price imho.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 26, 2016)

Just bought my second Ibanez S5527. Was super bummed when I had to sell it last year.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Aug 26, 2016)

Forkface said:


> back when i was touring i looked for a reliable yet cheap(ish) guitar that i wouldn't care if it got all dinged up. I got one of the Fender Modern Player telecasters.
> After a couple of weeks i noticed how good the guitar actually was and I ended up buying a second one for an alternate tuning instead of changing tunings between songs.
> I don't have either of them anymore, but not because the guitars were bad. They were actually impressive for the price imho.



I had one too, they were a great bang for the buck, but I kind of lost the love for it and sold it. They were indeed fantastic "stage" guitars.


----------



## Possessed (Aug 26, 2016)

Twice EBMM Axis. Great guitar!
I sold and bought 2 times the same Y2KV. I am lucky to get it back eventually. Killer sounding guitar


----------



## V_man (Aug 26, 2016)

horizon hrf. Why I like them so much? The fixed bridge


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2016)

I have 3 RGA Prestiges, 2 ESP Eclipses and a PRS McCarty and CE24 which are close enough to count I think


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 26, 2016)

I've got two CU24's, always on the prowl for another.


----------



## pkgitar (Aug 26, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> I have 2 Ibanez MMM1 baritones and 3 Ibanez SZ prestiges... It's a real shame Ibanez don't make them any more, it's the only way I'd buy new again...


I feel the same way.

My first actual guitar was a SZ320MH Which is still the best guitar I've played because the neck fits my hand like a glove after 10 years of use and the SD JB/Jazz combo is just perfect for it. So I've also acquired an SZ1220 and a MMM1 (Mike Mushok sig model based on the SZ) the past few years. I tend to prefer the 320 over the 1220, but the MMM1 is my go to for my band and general low tuned stuff.
I look for used 320MH's from time to time.


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 26, 2016)

Bought my fourth Parker Fly last night.

-My first one was a 90s pre-refined in Italian Plum, sold to me by a friend. I felt like I was just waiting for the obsolete ribbon circuitry to die; so I sold it and bought the "refined" version of a 

-2008 Mojo in tangerine, purchased used from a Guitar Center in Connecticut. It was damned heavy for a Fly; but a great guitar. I wanted to mod it until it was comparable to the Adrian Belew model, but was ripped off by Alan Hoover of Sustainiac. The bad taste left in my mouth, combined with leaving it in its case for six months while I played a Vigier exclusively, led me to sell it at a loss on eBay to a guy in Arizona. I've regretted it, since.

- '96 Fly, black. The Parker factory closing resulted in people selling them off for peanuts. I missed my Mojo, and an ss.org member sold me his for a record-low. I replaced the obsolete electronics with Graphtech parts.

-'97 Fly, Tangerine. Too good a deal to pass up - Officially both the cheapest and highest-spec Fly I've purchased. It has the internal Roland kit used until the too-little-too-late adoption of Graphtech in the last year or two before the factory closed.

I don't consider the Parker Fly to be perfect - But there's something special-enough to keep me coming back.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 26, 2016)

Of all the gear I've owned, I've never bought the same model twice, unless you count two custom Onis as such, even though they are completely different.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 26, 2016)

pkgitar said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> My first actual guitar was a SZ320MH Which is still the best guitar I've played because the neck fits my hand like a glove after 10 years of use and the SD JB/Jazz combo is just perfect for it. So I've also acquired an SZ1220 and a MMM1 (Mike Mushok sig model based on the SZ) the past few years. I tend to prefer the 320 over the 1220, but the MMM1 is my go to for my band and general low tuned stuff.
> I look for used 320MH's from time to time.



I will gladly take that horrible 1220 off your hands


----------



## JD27 (Aug 26, 2016)

I tend to buy the same models a lot when I find something I like, then set them up with different pickups/tunings.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2016)

JD27 said:


> I tend to buy the same models a lot when I find something I like, then set them up with different pickups/tunings.



Same here, although if the stock pickups are good sometimes they'll stay (i.e. my duplicate HT6 and Holcomb sigs remain stock) too, just nice to have something I know I like for multiple tunings. Even if they offer a variant in the woods it's cool to have a slightly different flavor without changing the things I know I liked about the model.


----------



## thraxil (Aug 26, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> I don't consider the Parker Fly to be perfect - But there's something special-enough to keep me coming back.



Agree. Currently own: four Parker Flys (Stealth, Artist, Classic, and Deluxe), three NiteFlys, a Mojo Singlecut, and a Fly Bass...


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 26, 2016)

Not quite a guitar, but I have 2 x Dingwall ABZ6 bass guitars.







Although one has a wenge neck and triple pickups, while the other has a maple neck and dual pickups.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 26, 2016)

Can't say I've ever owned the same model of anything twice, unless amps count, in which case I've had two Marshall MG100HDFX heads, definitely good amps before Marshall changed them around. If I manage to get the LTD Viper 200b baritone, I will have two of the same shape of instrument, as I also own a Viper-104 bass.


----------



## Humbuck (Aug 26, 2016)

Too many to list. Les Pauls mostly, SG's, V's, Explorers, Juniors, Firebirds, L5-S's (look them up). Too many Marshalls to list. Fender amps def. I have 5 or 6 old Gibson combo amps. Different Dual Recs, Tremoverbs, cabs out the ying. Pedals, etc etc etc.

In the last 4 or five years it's been 2 ESP's Horizons and 2 Blackmachine B6's which are all amazing...haven't touched any of the others. Recently moved a piece or two out and will probably do more soon. Wanna get digital.

There's too much amazing gear out there. Go man go.

I'm also much older than most of you guys. Most of the years involved just one or 2 guitars and a half stack.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll leave this here...





Once upon a time I also had 2 Ibbys S540, but sold one of them to buy the one on the right of this photo... this was in 2001/2002... the one on the left is mine since March.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 26, 2016)

2 Ibanez RG1077XL (one blue, one black)
2 Ibanez JEM (one Bad Horsie, one black VBK)
2 EVH Wolfgang Specials (one stealth black NT, one cream with trem)
5 Peavey Wolfgangs (Red Deluxe, Green Standard, Cream Special, Black Rosewood NT "custom", Gold Special)
2 Peavey HP (Custom Blue Pearloid with ebony, Josh Rand camo NT signature prototype with Dimarzio X2N instead of EVH pickups)
2 ESP LTD 30th Anniversary (EC-2005 and F-2005, also have a WA600 which is essentially same as EC-2005 with camo paint)
Not sure if it counts, but I liked the Mayones Regius so much I bought a 6 and a 7.

(Agree with OP, I'll add another JPM to my JP4 soon enough!)


----------



## Rich5150 (Aug 26, 2016)

3 PRS Dustie Waring's, 2 PRS Tremonti's and 2 USA Jackson Broderick's for me


----------



## robski92 (Aug 26, 2016)

I have two RGA 121's. Funny enough, they are basically the opposite of each other. One is black with white pickups/knobs. The other is the natural maple with black pickups/knobs lol.


----------



## bnzboy (Aug 26, 2016)

Fender Strats... love all 3 of them!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 26, 2016)

B.C. Rich Kerry Kings love them all


----------



## pkgitar (Aug 26, 2016)

JD27 said:


> I will gladly take that horrible 1220 off your hands


Haha! I know you have a soft spot for that one. Although the 320 is my baby, the adopted 1220 isn't going anywhere


----------



## Jinogalpa (Aug 26, 2016)

2x ESP Stef B7 Custom Shops.

the quality is there, they look bad ass, super nice to play and sound huge. 
and (yeah why not) ESP logo status symbol


----------



## Stellar Sepulchres (Aug 26, 2016)

Two seven string Jackson COW's in Black and the six string COW in that ugly camo finish but I love it anyway...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 26, 2016)

Music Man JPX models. My favorite of all the Petrucci sigs. Had to have 2, one in E and the other in D.


----------



## WolleK (Aug 26, 2016)

3x Grassroots Explorer GMX-48 (2 with the old MX220 Headstock, one with MX250 Headstock)
2x LTD EXP 200

because i am sucker for Hetfield style explorers


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 26, 2016)

I've never bought the same guitar twice but, I'd happily buy a CE22 again. I had to sell my last one due to unexpected bills and that was heart breaking.


----------



## 77zark77 (Aug 26, 2016)

odibrom said:


> I'll leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one scheme tickling me !
Otherwise : 6 Universes and waiting for a 7th one from Belgium 

Don't talk about 540s or s540, I don't know how much exactely


----------



## cpfc_fan (Aug 26, 2016)

I only have 2 the same in my collect and they are the Jackson SL2H's I have. The sound on them are great and I really like the width of the fretboard on them. So now I have one in E standard and D standard. Love them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't OWN two, but I like my DKMG so much that I'm thinking about getting the ToM version.

That, or the non-baritone version of my DK27.

I will admit I'm more interested in a Kelly, Rhoads, or Tele right now, but if any of those popped up, I wouldn't hesitate since I really, really love these guitars.


----------



## loganflynn294 (Aug 26, 2016)

Two Les Pauls (a Custom and a Bill Kelliher sig) because to me, there is nothing I like playing more. Also, I've got three G&L Tribute Series models: Jerry Cantrell Rampage and Superhawk (basically the same, one has a Kahler, the other one a fixed bridge and also a neck pickup) and an ASAT Deluxe. I'm already on the prowl for a few more of these. For well under a grand new, I cannot find anything else that comes close in terms of comfort, sound, and style. When I find something I like I stick with it!


----------



## The 1 (Aug 26, 2016)

PRS Custom 24


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 26, 2016)

2000 PRS Singlecuts.They work PERFECTLY for me. I have these 3...














There's also a BRW 1/250 that I *still* need to take some good pics of.


----------



## wiretap (Aug 26, 2016)

These are the only ones I have currently that are the exact same model-wise, I did own 3 Eclipse II's and had 3 other Eclipse's that were different models - Eclipse I CTM FT, Custom model FT, and EC1000T/CTM,- I only own the latter 3 now as I prefer the thicker bodies. I also have 3 teles but they are different brands, though I had 2 that were the same at one point.


----------



## CrazyDean (Aug 26, 2016)

I've had 5 Ibanez Universes. The best was an early run 1990 green dot with the Original Edge 7.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 26, 2016)

77zark77 said:


> That's one scheme tickling me !
> Otherwise : 6 Universes and waiting for a 7th one from Belgium
> 
> Don't talk about 540s or s540, I don't know how much exactely



If you manage to grab one of these RG2027X /RG 2127X, don't let it escape.

S540 are awesome... mine is about 20 years, give or take a week...

... I forgot to mention that che moi we can also find an RG7421 and an RG7321. They aren't exactely the "same" guitars as they where made in different factorys (Japan and Korea, I think), but they had the same specs in size, woods and construction type so they kind of are in the same ballpark. They are both fully modified, the later being fretless...


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Aug 26, 2016)

I had two Caparison Horuses circa 2006. They were bad to the bone. I'm gonna be buying two more soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2016)

wiretap said:


> These are the only ones I have currently that are the exact same model-wise, I did own 3 Eclipse II's and had 3 other Eclipse's that were different models - Eclipse I CTM FT, Custom model FT, and EC1000T/CTM,- I only own the latter 3 now as I prefer the thicker bodies. I also have 3 teles but they are different brands, though I had 2 that were the same at one point.



.... I wish I had your collection. 3 full-thickness Eclipses, 2 Phoenixes, and 3 Teles. That's absolutely perfect.


----------



## wiretap (Aug 26, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> .... I wish I had your collection. 3 full-thickness Eclipses, 2 Phoenixes, and 3 Teles. That's absolutely perfect.



... And a Jazzmaster to round it out


----------



## SwanWings (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't have 2 of the same guitar, but I tend to buy the same specs. Double humbucker super strats with a hard tail of some kind. Esp horizon ntii, schecter c1 blackjack (2014 model), jackson dk2mht, and a Schecter banshee 7. I have a couple other guitars laying around, but these get the most play.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Aug 27, 2016)

I went through a big tom delonge fender strat phase. i just loved how straightforward they were. most of which were partscasters modeled after his though. only had 3 that were his official sig. but yeah i put a bunch together from warmoth and fender parts over the past couple years. most just for fun and to pass on but i loved playing them for a long time. then i found PRS and was like... yeah i'm over it haha. heres a quick album

http://imgur.com/a/Qqqio







i was also a big gibson les paul classic fan. i had one that i worked so hard for. and it got beat up pretty bad when my straplocks came loose and it fell straight on the pavement outside my highschool. eventually sold it. then i bought another one about a year later when i sold explorer. and then a friend of mine years later who ended up buying the same model except black (mine was cherry burst both times) fell on hard times and i offered him $500 bucks for it. it was a little beat up but it was a steal.


----------



## Grindspine (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a pair of similar but slightly different Ibanez seven stringers.






Just got my second PRS 24 (CE24 to pair with my P24). 











And here is a pair of B.C. Rich Warlocks from the eighties!


----------



## 77zark77 (Aug 27, 2016)

odibrom said:


> If you manage to grab one of these RG2027X /RG 2127X, don't let it escape.
> 
> S540 are awesome... mine is about 20 years, give or take a week...
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 27, 2016)

Does having two Les Pauls count, one Seven and one Six?


----------



## odibrom (Aug 27, 2016)

77zark77 said:


> Already have a 2027xVV and one of 'em is selling atm in my country !



Go grab it! Just do it.


----------



## JohnTanner (Aug 27, 2016)

s_k_mullins said:


> Music Man JPX models. My favorite of all the Petrucci sigs. Had to have 2, one in E and the other in D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oracles (Aug 27, 2016)

I've had a DK2M in just about every colour they produced, they're damn near unbeatable workhorse instruments and their used price point makes them hard to pass up, considering they're still killing a lot of newer production models. 

I owned 2 of the RG1421F anniversary prestiges and a grey one, killer guitars.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 27, 2016)

I haven't owned 2 of the same guitar at the same time, but my RG652 has me wanting another variant of those.


----------



## pondman (Aug 27, 2016)

Ibanez Jem, Les Paul, Ibanez JS and Universe, Jackson Rhoads and probably a few more.


----------



## Enter Paradox (Aug 27, 2016)

These 3 and would love another one in BKX






If financially fortunate enough, would also love a black SRC-6 and JPX-6 to match with their 7 string counterparts and another Ibanez MMM1 because why not

But I'm eyeing Caparisons atm


----------



## Grindspine (Aug 27, 2016)

Enter Paradox said:


> These 3 and would love another one in BKX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That GIF is so win!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 27, 2016)

pondman said:


> Ibanez Jem, Les Paul, Ibanez JS and Universe, Jackson Rhoads, *Guitars build by the house of Pondman* and probably a few more.



FTFY


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 27, 2016)

I currently own 3 Ibanez RG1527's... The "Royal Blue" models from '05 - '09. In addition to those 3, I've owned 2 others in the past.

In fact, those are pretty much the only guitar(s) I'll play anymore, so I'm always on the lookout for them on eBay, Reverb, etc. Pretty much the thinnest 7-string neck that Ibanez has ever made. I love 'em. It's like they were made for my hands.


----------



## JohnTanner (Aug 27, 2016)

Enter Paradox said:


> These 3 and would love another one in BKX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the noob comment, but what are those guitars? Ibanez? im loving that tan coloured one with the black pickups


----------



## Enter Paradox (Aug 27, 2016)

JohnTanner said:


> Sorry for the noob comment, but what are those guitars? Ibanez? im loving that tan coloured one with the black pickups



Yes, they are Ibanez RGA121 (the red sparkle one is 121H, full mahogany body)

Actually the 'tan' was in trans black flat color (Japanese market) and was later refinished to natural, pickups are Alpha Omega SD custom shop


----------



## Phantom (Aug 27, 2016)

Jackson JS22-7 actually. They are great guitars for the price and I can afford to make them whatever I want


----------



## Haun (Aug 27, 2016)

Bought this, sold it. Regretted after 'bout a week. Looked for it ever since. Found it a couple of months ago. Bought it again (at way less than I got for it mind you). Love it.




I have also had two Ibanez RG721RW at two different times. First one I traded away for an early Highway one strat in trans green finish (that was a great strat btw), bought the second one because my collection had been reduced to a single guitar and I missed the first one, and then I just realized the same thing as the first time, that the 721 just didn't sustain like i wanted it to. So I sold it again and bought an RG2620QM. Haven't looked back since. Love the prestige. The 721s were great though. For a hardtail bridge, I loved the Tight-end, and they looked just beautiful.


----------



## mdeeRocks (Aug 27, 2016)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Just curious about this:
> 
> What guitar is so good (or whatever reason) you purchased it twice?
> 
> I have a couple of Ibanez jpm models, reason being they're still the best sounding and playing guitars for me.



Ibanez JEMs. I'd have more if I had space


----------



## feraledge (Aug 27, 2016)

I got really picky about my guitars while touring, wanted two of the exact guitar. Ended up being an LTD MH400NT. I've had three, plus an H400, H401, & H301.
These days it's all minimal, but if I could convince my wife that it was okay, I'd probably have like 10 Horizons. But I currently stand with 1.


----------



## steelprostate (Aug 28, 2016)

2 Parker Flys, with more to come. I've played/owned a ton of guitars that I love, but nothing feels like a Fly. I could definitely see myself owning another Regius in the future too.


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 28, 2016)

I haven't owned one but, if i could I'd buy two Balaguer Thicket BB models.

The only guitars I've ever found with both SS frets and an Evertune bridge


----------



## 1b4n3z (Aug 28, 2016)

I like Ibanezes (JC's) ...







I also like LPC's ...






And M-II's ...






They are not exact copies of each other, but that's a good thing IMO - inspires me to play different stuff on each


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 28, 2016)

^^

Win on the LPC's - you have good taste man.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Aug 28, 2016)

littleredguitars2 said:


> I went through a big tom delonge fender strat phase. i just loved how straightforward they were. most of which were partscasters modeled after his though. only had 3 that were his official sig. but yeah i put a bunch together from warmoth and fender parts over the past couple years. most just for fun and to pass on but i loved playing them for a long time. then i found PRS and was like... yeah i'm over it haha. heres a quick album
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Qqqio



Never thought I'd say this because Tom DeLonge or his music does not appeal to me at all but now I want a Tom delonge strat


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 28, 2016)

feraledge said:


> if I could convince my wife that it was okay, I'd probably have like 10 Horizons. But I currently stand with 1.



This. If I could have a Horizon I would have way more than one of them. It's pretty much the perfect guitar shape for me. It's the only guitar I've ever played that's felt like an extension of my body.


----------



## Pablo (Aug 28, 2016)

I used to own two Fender YJMs at the same time. I did route one to take an Air Classic in the bridge, so they weren't completely identical. When playing live, I prefer having two identically playing guitars - the sonic blue was essentially the backup to the vintage white one. These days I don't play live, so I only have one of each kind of guitar... oddly enough, that small selection doesn't include a YJM anymore, but when/if the dollar takes a dive I'll probably build myself a Warmoth variation on the YJM theme - I need an SSS Strat in my life again!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 28, 2016)

Enter Paradox said:


> These 3 and would love another one in BKX



Well I was going to post my VLF and CDR, but this works too haha. My CDR even has white Dimarzios too. Yes I love them enough to buy an NTF if I come across one!


----------



## AmoryB (Aug 28, 2016)

Like the OP, the Ibanez JPMs are one of the most fantastic guitars I've ever owned. As much as I love my current JP7 PDN and JP15 BFR, those would be long gone before I let the JPM out of my hands.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 28, 2016)

Already own an RG752, in the market for a second!

But I otherwise own 3 RG7s


----------



## PBGas (Aug 28, 2016)

I have 2 beautiful J Customs that I really love. 
I have had 3 Les Paul Axcess guitars over the years and love them as well. I kept selling them to fund other things.....

I'm looking at a Lifeson Axcess now and will no doubt get one again before the year is over!


----------



## pahulkster (Aug 28, 2016)

I have four Rhoads Vs, and will eventually get more. The configurations are all pretty different. More PRS and Les Pauls are also hopefully in my future.

I had an idea ten years ago to buy all the Jem models, but didn't actually have any money. Ended up with one. Would have made a killing if I did it though.


----------



## TedintheShed (Aug 29, 2016)

My 2 Acacia Custom 4 Basses. 

And no, they aren't the "Acacia" that has pretty much ruined the name. This was by luthier Matt Friedman out of PA. All made custom, by hand and one at a time. Not easy to get. The light one (quilt maple) I have had for over 15 years and it was my one and only (sold my '74 P-Bass, Alembic Epic, Steinberger XQ when I got it) I traded it for a Martin HD28. The Ebony I aquired a couple of years ago, and it is a newer example. Alas, Matt retired over a decade ago when he had his first child. 

Oh, and I've had two Martin HD-28's  

Anyways...pics:


----------



## Fathand (Aug 29, 2016)

I've never done this on guitars because I don't play guitar live and don't have need for backups (on basses I did this, had a couple self assembled J-basses at one point).

...but my Yamaha Mike Stern Tele is tempting me to get newer (1611) version too. Build/quality is that good. It needs a hotter bridge pickup (it's got an aftermarket tele PU) but the feel and mojo is there.


----------



## gnoll (Aug 29, 2016)

If I found another esp m-i for an ok price I'd probably get it since it's the only guitar i know of with that neck and a hardtail bridge.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## hodorcore (Aug 29, 2016)

Webmaestro said:


> I currently own 3 Ibanez RG1527's... The "Royal Blue" models from '05 - '09. In addition to those 3, I've owned 2 others in the past.
> 
> In fact, those are pretty much the only guitar(s) I'll play anymore, so I'm always on the lookout for them on eBay, Reverb, etc. Pretty much the thinnest 7-string neck that Ibanez has ever made. I love 'em. It's like they were made for my hands.



I have one for sale if you're interested!


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 29, 2016)

My Suhr. The minute I played it I knew I had to have a second one, which I did. They are a bit different (one is a standard and the other a modern) but that is just to diversify the sounds I get. Part of me wants a ton of Moderns with different wood combinations though


----------



## FourT6and2 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## supertruper1988 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have like 13 or something Strats with Floyds  and then 3 or 4 non locking strats


----------



## SteveFireland (Aug 29, 2016)

Bought a Jackson KV2 in 2001, then a KV4 as a backup in 2002 or so. I then bought another KV2 in 2012 and a KVXT in 2014. The KV shape just works for me


----------



## rampant (Aug 29, 2016)

Jackson Dominion. It's really the only thing I own any more. If I don't like the options I just get it re-finished and redo the pickups.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 29, 2016)

The only guitar I've owned more than one of is the RG7620. I ended up trading my "second" one away, but it was pretty sweet having both for a time in different tunings and loaded with different pickups  luckily it's in good hands, but I'd buy that guitar right back up if it were ever for sale. 

I'd definitely like to own another TL60 with different specs someday, and I'm always keeping at least a casual eye out for more 7620 deals.


----------



## aciek_l (Aug 30, 2016)

I've had Ibanez RGA121H CDR twice. Also regular 121 and 321F SPB.


----------



## xzacx (Aug 30, 2016)

I don't have two of these, but it's so good that I pretty much bought it twice.

I bought this once, traded it, then traded something I paid more for than what I originally paid for this, to get it back.


----------



## Possessed (Aug 30, 2016)

xzacx said:


> I don't have two of these, but it's so good that I pretty much bought it twice.
> 
> I bought this once, traded it, then traded something I paid more for than what I originally paid for this, to get it back.



More pics please


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 30, 2016)

I second that, moar pics!!!


----------



## xzacx (Aug 30, 2016)

Few pics for those that asked -

Really random circumstances that led to me getting this back. A guy had a KV posted locally and we got to talking, and I told him about this maple board Soloist I used to have. Turned out he was then the owner. I asked about getting it back and he wasn't interested in letting go. A few months went by and I basically had decided that I was going to order one with pretty much the same specs. I figured I'd hit him up one more time and try to make a trade offer he couldn't refuse. Cost me more than I originally paid for this, but still a lot less than it would have been for a new custom shop, and without the wait. Lesson learned.


----------



## jeremyb (Aug 30, 2016)

I have two RG350's, I bought one as a beater and then a second one showed up the next week for next to nothing which was better condition so I grabbed that too


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Nov 3, 2016)

Bought a second ESP KH-2 Ouija that I found by accident. Pretty content.


----------



## pott (Nov 3, 2016)

MusicMan Albert Lee HHs.
First one was stolen, second one is still here, third one will be a Starry Night PDN in mid-December.

They are just incredible instruments. Never played a stock guitar with specs more 'for me' than this one. Sound huge too, with impeccable build quality.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 3, 2016)

If we're talking specific models...the Ibanez Talman acoustics and the Ibanez AELBT1 baritone. I have four of the talmans and two of the baritones, i like familiarity when it comes to acoustics


----------



## celticelk (Nov 3, 2016)

I have two Schecter Jazz-7s, and I'd like to add at least one more to complete the blonde-brunette-redhead grouping; I'm on the fence about whether I need to get a tobacco sunburst in order to have the full set. I justify it by putting different pickups in them: the red one has BKP Black Dogs, the black one has Stormy Mondays, and when I eventually get a blonde, it'll get a lower-output BKP HSP90 set.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Nov 5, 2016)

Have 4 JPs. Will be buying more at some point.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 5, 2016)

ESP Horizons. Can't help myself.


----------



## Gravy Train (Nov 6, 2016)

PRS Mike Mushok Baritones. I had one 2 years ago, sold it and I've regretted I ever since. Well, I just bought bought a used silverburst locally and have another silverburst coming in early this week. I will never let these go, they are my perfect guitar.


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2016)

SteveFireland said:


> Bought a Jackson KV2 in 2001, then a KV4 as a backup in 2002 or so. I then bought another KV2 in 2012 and a KVXT in 2014. The KV shape just works for me




Like


----------



## ras1988 (Nov 8, 2016)

PRS. I have two CU24s one is a 20th Anni. and the other is a more recent artist package. I have a Singlecut trem satin which I would argue is a CU22 with a single cutaway.

I will probably end up doing the same with Suhr, I love my standard carvetop and would like a few more guitars in that vein.


----------



## Be_eM (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## ShadeOGreen (Nov 8, 2016)

My 3 Vaders. 6, 7, and multiscale 7.


----------



## bradthelegend (Nov 11, 2016)

ESP LTD EC series. Have 2, plan to add a third in the future.

They're just really solid and comfortable guitars, and they come in so many colors. 

But seriously, if you play in multiple tunings, can you ever have too many LP-style guitars?

EDIT: Just realized I also own two LTD Horizon series (one is a 7), and have owned multiple M series guitars in the past. I have a problem.


----------



## onionofdoom (Nov 13, 2016)

PRS CE22. I've had four of them, still have two. One (a goldtop) I sold when I was desperate for money. When I could afford to get it back the guy didn't want to sell it so I offered him a straight trade with my Custom 22 10 top. So really I've bought that very guitar twice. 

Haven't regretted it even once. It's that good.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Nov 13, 2016)

5 usa cooleys
2 usa strats, (partso, but usa none the less)


----------



## DarthV (Nov 14, 2016)

Other than pickups & inlays, my rg1570, rg2550e, rg2570 and rg3570 are pretty much the same.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 14, 2016)

I have 3 Jackson DXMGs and 2 DKMGs. I'm big on reversed headstocks plus they are really great workhorse guitars.


----------



## absolutorigin (Nov 14, 2016)

My OCD sort of requires me to have multiple of the same guitar .

Will hopefully get another 7 by sometime next year.


----------



## snissors (Nov 18, 2016)

Suhr Modern Satin


----------



## lewis (Nov 18, 2016)

1980's Yamaha Strats!. Unbelievably underrated. Play and sound amazing and also make amazing mod platforms. I found one recently and Ive just bought and found another


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 18, 2016)

Don't have the HT7 anymore but I still have the HT6 pair on the right! 






My pair of Boden OS7's:







I'll have to get a shot of my Holcomb pair once the mod project gets back from the PTC!  


I often tend to grab more than one of the same guitar if I find one I really love the specs on, typically to have one for alternate tunings.


----------



## narad (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 18, 2016)

Are those KL's?


----------



## narad (Nov 18, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Are those KL's?



You bet.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Nov 19, 2016)

absolutorigin said:


> My OCD sort of requires me to have multiple of the same guitar .
> 
> Will hopefully get another 7 by sometime next year.
> 
> *snip



That is a beautiful collection, good god.


----------



## jonsick (Nov 22, 2016)

Two Jackson KV2s, two ESP SVs, three ESP MIIs, three Jackson RR1s, two Jackson Stealths (the bolt dinky shaped Stealth), three USA Fender Strats (two with floyds, one awaiting his operation) and two Fender P-Bass (4 and a 5 string)


----------



## Ikke (Nov 27, 2016)




----------

